# sexing beardies



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

hi my beardie is a month and 2 weeks old and i dont no how old they have to be to be sexed so can you please tell me :blush:​


----------



## bonzosbuddy (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd say up until they are a year old its hard to gaurantee. Males tend to be larger around there poop hole and have a more gradient tail thickness than females. The males also have what look like black dots on the soft side of their back legs which are spines they use to katch onto females during mating. If you really need to know then I would contact the breeder or get a trained eye to look for you. I wouldn't go on behaviour as male and females can display very similar attitudes. Hope this helps a bit


----------

